# Suprised!!!Again!!!(pix)



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I guess we are just not meant to witness any kiddings this year.:veryangry:
This morning I was getting a chick brooder set up, hubby was feeding the goats. He came 'round and said, "there are babies in the barn."
My first thought was panic. Angel is not due until May 1. I braced myself to see dead or dying babies.
When I went in the barn there were two perfectly formed full term babies. I looked around and saw Angel, still quite pregnant.:chin: I looked around and saw that the mother was in fact, Dotsie; who is not due until May 8. Or so I thought.
I keep very careful records. The boys are in a pen a whole field away from the girls. I am stumped. Tommy is obviously the father, he is our only LaMancha.
I got Dotsie some hay and electrolyte water. She wanted out so I let her into nomansland (the barnyard space where the milking parlor is) to have some weeds. Now, she is a pretty young FF. She ran into the parlor and onto the milk stand. There was a bit of grain in the bucket so I locked her in and she let me milk her!! No kicking or squirming or anything. (I just milked out a little to make it easier for the babies to get hold.) Boy were the cats happy. She milks really easy just like her mommy and grandmother.:dance:

Here is proud mama and her boys:


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Cute!!!!

I love baby lamancha crosses!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow... certainly a cute surprise too! Guess those babies got their ears from daddy


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Guess those babies got their ears from daddy<<<
Or lack thereof.....LOL


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! What a fun surprise!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmmm it's funny how those bucks have magical powers of insemination


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Chalk another one up to those sneaky goats  But what a great surprise, congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They're so cute! Sounds like you got a great doe on your hands, too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Momma is gorgeous !!! I absolutely love , love , her face 
She looks so proud of her babies too !! What a sweet picture that is 
Congrats , such a beautiful little family you have there 
Sorry you didn't get to see the birth  
You'll hopefully be there for the next one


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

She is beautiful and those are really nice colors on the babies. Congrats! Glad everything went good without you being there


----------

